# Exeter Reptile Expo



## CHELLE4781 (Jul 7, 2007)

Any 1 going to this on sat 18th aug 
any body been to 1 before are they any good.


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

I haven't but will definatly going this time as it is only 15 minutes up the road from me. Really looking forward to it. That reminds me I still need to order some t shirts with our usernames on, thanks for the reminder :no1:


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Its a good show, went last year and will be selling this year. There are a few links in general herp chat area ref exeter.

I have also moved this thread to same area.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

im going its the day before my birthday, shame its not the day after cos I might of had more money:lol2:


----------



## CHELLE4781 (Jul 7, 2007)

argentine_boa said:


> I haven't but will definatly going this time as it is only 15 minutes up the road from me. Really looking forward to it. That reminds me I still need to order some t shirts with our usernames on, thanks for the reminder :no1:


shirts would be cool be able to put a face to the name


----------



## www.exreptile.com (Feb 26, 2007)

I will (of course!) be there. Unlike last year, there will be a raffle this year (only one prize so far - a £50 voucher for the LivefoodUK online shop, but there will be more for the show!) and some other new little additions to the show.

By showing your support by attending this show, you will also help ensure that these shows can continue and improve year after year.

Over 90 tables books so far with time left yet - guaranteeing a HUGE show!

Looking forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

how far away is exeter from north wales?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Pro Mantis said:


> how far away is exeter from north wales?


about 7 hours drive depending on how far north you are


----------



## CHELLE4781 (Jul 7, 2007)

Pro Mantis said:


> how far away is exeter from north wales?


exeter to cardiff is around 2 hours (depending on your car) so work it from there!


----------



## DraigGochHerp (Jun 15, 2005)

CHELLE4781 said:


> exeter to cardiff is around 2 hours (depending on your car) so work it from there!


You obviously don't know the logistics of travelling from north to south Wales, horendous. Anyone from the north should base their travelling time on using the M6/M5 from the Manchester area or via Wrexham and the M5, the quickest routes. Both of these routes should take around 4 hours if the roads are clear. Depends then how far from Wrexham or the M6 you are but a journey of around 5 hours would probably cover most of the north Wales coast.
Graham.


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

im in south wales and it would take me about 3-4 hours (I think)


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

i drive to cornwall most weeks from southwales (pembs) and it takes about 1hour 40 to cardiff then 2 hours to exeter,
id knock off 20mins bfor you sahunk so 3hours 20ish


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

i dont live in cardiff i live about 1 hour from there because i live in llanelli


----------



## baden187 (Apr 11, 2007)

> i dont live in cardiff i live about 1 hour from there because i live in llanelli


Thats what he said sahunk takes him 1Hr 40 Mins from Pembs to get to Cardiff then 2hrs on to exeter

HTH


----------



## baden187 (Apr 11, 2007)

Well I plan on going from South wales Valleys (caerphilly area) anybody fancy travelling with me share fuel costs so far i can take 3 or 4 more with me, as its only me :no1:in the car so far PM if interested i Reckon it cost me about £60-70 in fuel in my bloody thing or I'm up for travelling with someone else in their car if its better on MPG.


----------



## baden187 (Apr 11, 2007)

T-shirts are a wicked idea or be cheaper if someone is handy with graphics and get name badges made up then put blank ones up for download fill your name in and print off yourself then everyone gets one who is attending and wants to be ID'd

Just an idea something like this (sorry mods for pinching the logo just an example)


*







*


HTH


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I am going from Cardiff, have made the journey to exeter before, although not the show.. it will take approximately 1 hour 40 mins, and costs me £18 in fuel for the return + £5.10 for the bridge toll (peugot 307, small engine, but not the most economical in the world)

No tshirt for me because I don't wear tshirts, but if anyone comes up with a transfer or an embroidered badge then I would wear it on one of my own tops 

My sat nav says it would be 2 hours 40 mins from Llanelli -> Exeter


----------



## CHELLE4781 (Jul 7, 2007)

badges sound a great idea i really looking forward to meeting people


----------

